# بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

_بيت مين ولا ايه بص وشوف
عارفين بيت مين ده
اشهر لاعب فى برشلونه












اكيد اكيد الاولاد عرفوة






















هو مين رونالدينهو_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووى

على الجمال

يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

انا تعبت خلاص 

منك لله يا فنيسيا عقدتينى الله يسامحك​


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

ايه  دا يا فينسيا 
انتي ناويه  تجيبيلنا القلب كلنا 
هههههههههههههههه
يا خراااااااااااااااااااااابي على الجمال دا​


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

ايه  دا يا فينسيا 
انتي ناويه  تجيبيلنا القلب كلنا 
هههههههههههههههه
يا خراااااااااااااااااااااابي على الجمال دا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

ايوة هى شكلها ناوية على كدا يا فادية


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

يا خسارة شبابنا يا فروشتي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
نسخة طبق الاصل من شقتى فى بولاق
:beee::beee:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا فينووو على العقدة اللذيذه دى
منك لله​*​


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

انا من بكرة هروح العب فى مركز شباب الحطابة
يمكن ربنا يكرمنا بسجاده  من  اللى فى البيت ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> على الجمال
> 
> ...



_عشان تشاركونى العقده اللى جاتلى مبقاش لوحدى​_


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



فادية قال:


> ايه  دا يا فينسيا
> انتي ناويه  تجيبيلنا القلب كلنا
> هههههههههههههههه
> يا خراااااااااااااااااااااابي على الجمال دا​



_لالا بلاش القلب والامراض المزمنه 
بس شوفتى ده بيت ولا بيوت متجمعه فى بعض 
ينهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار_


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



romyo قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> نسخة طبق الاصل من شقتى فى بولاق
> :beee::beee:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


_
اللى فى بولاق اصلى افتكرتها عند عزبه النخل
العفو يا باشا ​_


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



romyo قال:


> انا من بكرة هروح العب فى مركز شباب الحطابة
> يمكن ربنا يكرمنا بسجاده  من  اللى فى البيت ده



_والله لو لعبت عمرك كله
اقولك على حل
ممكن تنام بليل ومتتغطاش واحلم بقا
مش بسجاده بالبيت كله
احنا ممكن ناخد مصر كلها تعيش فى البيت ده 
بدل مهو ومراته بس ده هيكفينا كلنا وغير المصرين كمان
وهيبقا براح ​_


----------



## Nemoo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

التعقيد كان فى المنتدى ده من تخصصى ليه كده يا فينو

ناسيه قصر بابا حسنى ولا  قصر الامير السعودى

ولا الموبايلات التحفه

على العموم  انتظرو المفاجئه الكبرى  عقده من العيار الثقيل



طب ما انا فى تربيه رياضيه اروح العب بقى فى مركز شباب ليفر بول


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



Nemoo قال:


> التعقيد كان فى المنتدى ده من تخصصى ليه كده يا فينو
> 
> ناسيه قصر بابا حسنى ولا  قصر الامير السعودى
> 
> ...



_لا مش ناسيه بس انا اخد منك المهام مؤقت عقبال متنتظم بس
ومستنين القنبله هى عيار كام 18 ولا 20 ولا 24 قول بس 
ميرسى يا نيمو على مرورك​_


----------



## meraaa (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

_طب بجد حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى يافينو
بجد بجد منك لله ... ربنا يسامحك ياشيخه 
عقدتينى عقده وحشه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ...كفايه بقه يبطل لعب هو هيفضل ياخد فلوس لحد متى
عاوز يجيب شقه احلى من دى تانى ولا ايه ..انا بحاول اقنع نفسى انها شقه بس هههههههه
يمهل ولا يهمل يافينو:t32:_​


----------



## veansea (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



meraaa قال:


> _طب بجد حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى يافينو
> بجد بجد منك لله ... ربنا يسامحك ياشيخه
> عقدتينى عقده وحشه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ...كفايه بقه يبطل لعب هو هيفضل ياخد فلوس لحد متى
> ...


_
اه اه اه يا راسى كفايه 
انا مالى مش هو اللى جايب ولا انا
لا دى مش شقه دى شقق من اللى عندنا فى مصر بس مركبه اكيد اكيد 
دى لعبه ميكانو من اللى بتتركب دى مش شقه 
ولا الحمام شوفتى الحمام انا عايزه الحمام بس ولا اقولك
اوضه النوم لا لا اقولك عايزة الصاله 

تصدقى مش عارفه اختار 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك وعلى دعاويكى الجامده دى​_


----------



## محب للمسيح (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

وله الف بيت زى ديه يعقدنى هو رائع لكن كفايه بالنسبه انك معايا وانى عرفت الحق


----------



## veansea (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



محب للمسيح قال:


> وله الف بيت زى ديه يعقدنى هو رائع لكن كفايه بالنسبه انك معايا وانى عرفت الحق



_ربنا يخليك بجد يا محب ليا
ويارب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك خير​_


----------



## kamer14 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بيت تحفه 

يالهوى انا اتعقدت من الجمال هو الحمام بتاعه شقه لوحدها:smil13:


----------



## ارووجة (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه محلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاتووو
خاصة السرير تصحى على صوت البحر  مش على صوت صريخ الجيران ههههههههههههه
بجد يجننننن تحفةةة
ميرسي عالصور  ياعسل*


----------



## tina_tina (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

يا نهار ازرق على احمر على اخضر
تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة فنية
يالهوى على التعقيد
وعجبنى اوى رد روميو وتعليقاته
ميرسى على الموضوع
بس ياريت ميتكررش كتير 
الواحد اعصابة هتفلت خالص كده
خلينا راضيين بحالنا كده
منكك لله يارب


----------



## Moony34 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

إنتوا عمالين تعلقوا على الحمام...
ده ماسموش حمام ده مفروض يبقي إسمه قسم الحمام / أوتيل الحمام / دولة الحمام / جمهورية الحمام....كده يعني


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



ارووجة قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه محلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاتووو
> خاصة السرير تصحى على صوت البحر  مش على صوت صريخ الجيران ههههههههههههه
> بجد يجننننن تحفةةة
> ميرسي عالصور  ياعسل*


_
ميرسى على مرورك يا اروجه يا عسل
وفعلا ده اكيد مبيقومش من على السرير المنظر تحفه
دول معندهومش جيران يضيقوهم تيجى نروح نغلس عليهم​_


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



tina_tina قال:


> يا نهار ازرق على احمر على اخضر
> تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة فنية
> يالهوى على التعقيد
> وعجبنى اوى رد روميو وتعليقاته
> ...



_من عيونى يا تينا وعد منى اول لما الاقى
حاجه تانيه زى كيدا
هحطها مخصوص عشانك يا قمر:a63:
ميرسى على مرورك يا جميله 
وبكرة روميو هيخدنا معاه نلعب فى نادى الحطابيه ده_


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



Moony34 قال:


> إنتوا عمالين تعلقوا على الحمام...
> ده ماسموش حمام ده مفروض يبقي إسمه قسم الحمام / أوتيل الحمام / دولة الحمام / جمهورية الحمام....كده يعني



_يا مونى دى قارة الحمام بحلها 
مش دوله او اوتيل او قسم
ميرسى على مرورك واوعدنى يا رب بالبانيو بس​_


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



kamer14 قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بيت تحفه
> 
> يالهوى انا اتعقدت من الجمال هو الحمام بتاعه شقه لوحدها:smil13:



_ده قارة مش شقه يا قمرة
وحسبوا حسبوا لحسن مباحث الاثار
هتقفشنا من كتر التحف اللى بقيت موجوده

وميرسى على مرورك يا قمرة​_


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

_نو كومينت _
_مرسى يا فينو اووووووووى_​


----------



## LOLA012 (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

انا بصراحة بقى متعقدش لانى متعقدة جاهزة لانى بشوف الحاجات دى كتير فى الصور 
ومتزعلوش ياجماعة اللى عايزنى اصمم له اي حاجة زي دى  انا فى الخدمة 
بس متزعلوش دى ارزاق ناس 
امال انا اعمل ايه اللى عماله اصمم فى فلل وشاليهات ومبانى 
وفى الاخر كله على الهوااااااااااااااااا ​


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



emy قال:


> _نو كومينت _
> _مرسى يا فينو اووووووووى_​



_العفو يا قمرة بس يهمنى انك تكونى اتعقدى 
ميرسى على مرورك يا شربات​_


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



LOLA012 قال:


> انا بصراحة بقى متعقدش لانى متعقدة جاهزة لانى بشوف الحاجات دى كتير فى الصور
> ومتزعلوش ياجماعة اللى عايزنى اصمم له اي حاجة زي دى  انا فى الخدمة
> بس متزعلوش دى ارزاق ناس
> امال انا اعمل ايه اللى عماله اصمم فى فلل وشاليهات ومبانى
> وفى الاخر كله على الهوااااااااااااااااا ​



_كويس انك قولتيلى ممكن ابقا اخليكى تصميمى الشقه بتاعت روميو اللى فى بولاق
نوفر عليه 
ميرسى يا لولى على مرورك وربنا يوفقك فى شغلك ​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

ممكن بعد كدا تحطفظي بمعلوماتك لنفسك احنا نقصين عقد حرام عليكي ينهار ابيض ايه ده حراااااااااااااااااام بجد مش ادر بس سيبك انا احسن منه علي الاقل عني شعر هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## veansea (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ممكن بعد كدا تحطفظي بمعلوماتك لنفسك احنا نقصين عقد حرام عليكي ينهار ابيض ايه ده حراااااااااااااااااام بجد مش ادر بس سيبك انا احسن منه علي الاقل عني شعر هههههههههههههههههه



_اوامرك يا ملك لك من عيونى
طب مهو عندوا كمان شعر وشعرة طويل وبيعملوا ديل حصان
انت عندك زيوة شعر وبيت ولا فى الاحلام
فعلا ياريت بابايا كان لعيب كورة​_


----------



## جاسى (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

*مش عارفه اقوللك ايه
بس عادى يعنى شقتى فى المستقبل هتكون احلى من كده انشاء الله
طبعا  يعنى اقصد السما
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبى على الحلم الجميل ده 
بس بعدين لما تحلمى بلاش تورى احلامك للناس يحسن بتجيب الفقر
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## veansea (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



جاسى قال:


> *مش عارفه اقوللك ايه
> بس عادى يعنى شقتى فى المستقبل هتكون احلى من كده انشاء الله
> طبعا  يعنى اقصد السما
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



_ياسيتى هى الاحلام بفلوووووووووووووووووووووس
خلينى احلم شويه 
يمكن اتجوز لعيب كورة ولا ربنا يكرمنى بواحد ولو نص كيده
ميرسى يا عثله على مرورك الجميييييييييييييل
يا بطوطه​_


----------



## noraa (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

tdفينسيا  علشان  خاطر ربنا انتى  عقدتينى  انا  دلوقتى  بجهز شقتى علشات اتجوز  تفتكرى  بعد كدة  هعمل اية انا هبيع العفش واروح امسك لة الكور


----------



## herooo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

*لاتهتمو بالعالم ولا الاشياء التي بالعالم لاْن العالم يمضي وشهوته معة

............ بيتك في السماء اجمل بكتير منه حاول توصله*


----------



## lovebjw (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*

هههههههههههههههه
اذا كان اينهو مش هيبقى بالشكل دا 
امول بيتى انا 
خليها على الله يا فينو


----------



## veansea (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



noraa قال:


> tdفينسيا  علشان  خاطر ربنا انتى  عقدتينى  انا  دلوقتى  بجهز شقتى علشات اتجوز  تفتكرى  بعد كدة  هعمل اية انا هبيع العفش واروح امسك لة الكور



_ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يتمم لك على خير يا قطه​_


----------



## veansea (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



herooo قال:


> *لاتهتمو بالعالم ولا الاشياء التي بالعالم لاْن العالم يمضي وشهوته معة
> 
> ............ بيتك في السماء اجمل بكتير منه حاول توصله*



_اولا انا بنت
ثانيا انا عارفه ان بيتى فى السماء اجمل واكيد هوصله
عندى رجاء
ثالثا احنا حطينا الحاجات دى تفريح
رابعا معنى كلامك بقا ان الواحد ميطور فى نفسه
على فكرة حلو لما ابقا فى نفس مستوى لاعب زى ده
واشوفه بيرشم الصليب ولا ايه
مهو معنى كلامك ولا انجح ولا اعيش فى مستوى احسن ولا اجتهد اجتهد ليه
ما العالم فانى وشهواته فانيه ولا ايه​_


----------



## veansea (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بيت الاحلام ياريتك يا ابويا كنت*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اذا كان اينهو مش هيبقى بالشكل دا
> امول بيتى انا
> خليها على الله يا فينو



_خليها على الله
يمكن يسهلها
ميرسى على مرورك يا باسم​_


----------

